# Mf 135 alternator charging light



## elyKtneguN (Apr 21, 2018)

A friend of mine recently installed a brand new alternator on my mf 135 becuase the Dynamo wasn't working properly.
After he had finished. I didn't use the tractor for a couple of days.
After starting the tractor the charging light stayed on and did not go out until about 10 minutes or so. The alternator is brand new and he is a very good at all the wiring.
What might be the problem?
Thanks in advanced


----------

